# BiCon 2005 - The 23rd Annual Bisexual Convention



## KeyboardJockey (Oct 31, 2004)

BiCon - The 23rd Annual National Bisexual Covention is going to be held at the University of Worcester on the weekend of August Bank Holiday 2005.

We have a website up ( BiCon 2005  )at that wil contain all the latest information about the covention. We will also post updates on here and on livejournal.  

There is a 
Previous BiCon Thread here.

Hope to see loadsa Urbanites there.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 3, 2005)

Update:

At this years BiCon we are having 

A Time Traveller Ball - a humoungous fancy dress night with a mix of music from the last century and a bit.  

Karakoe

DIY disco ( a bit like PROD but with a distinctly BiCon flavour)

The Naked Lunch - lunchtime naturist picnic every lunchtime

Quiet chillout social space of an evening 

A very varied mix of discussions from the fun to the political.

LGBT representatives from various faiths for our new Spirituality Strand of discussioins.

Inflatable Mosh Pit on the Sunday

Cheap bar

a fantastic range of people from all walks of life

creche

Food available 

car parking 

Special Urban75  meeting place available if requested

and much much more.

Check out our website for the latest details.

BiCon2005 

email team@bicon2005.org.uk

or call our info line on 07910 438 976

Remember you don't have to be bi to come to BiCon just Bi Friendly

LOVE COUNTS MORE THAN GENDER


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 3, 2005)

can anyone come!??!...sorry!....  ...'ere is Worcester in the SW?...wuzn't when i was running about in it like a loooooon the other weekend.  

Or in the Uni of Worc one of these dodgy Open Access places they've set up in Cornwall with ObjectiveOne monies? 

ooooooooooo  Google Maps Link I suppose it IS as South West as Bristol tho??


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 3, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> can anyone come!??!...sorry!....  ...'ere is Worcester in the SW?...wuzn't when i was running about in it like a loooooon the other weekend.



Of course anyone can come as long as they are Bi Friendly they are more than welcome.  Technically Worcester is south west midlands / eastern south west uk so SW per se is pushing it LOL   .  We looked at going to Exeter University but accomodation and facilities were wrong for our lot.  





			
				squelch said:
			
		

> Or in the Uni of Worc one of these dodgy Open Access places they've set up in Cornwall with ObjectiveOne monies?



BiCon is in the facilities of University College Worcester - It isn't one of the 'dodgy objective one places' but I know what you mean.  I've worked in a community centre funded by OBJ1 money and there seemed to be more 'consultants' creaming off funds before it got to the people who needed it than I have ever seen elsewhere.

University College Worcester is a fine venue with really helpful staff and lovely facilities who have made us very welcome indeed.


----------



## on_the_fly (Jun 3, 2005)

Very SPAM like init


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 3, 2005)

on_the _fly said:
			
		

> Very SPAM like init



You may think so but I asked permission from the editor first a while back to post this.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 3, 2005)

on_the _fly said:
			
		

> Very SPAM like init



Like ASHTO FRAKKIN COURT all over the shop izn't???? FAF


----------



## on_the_fly (Jun 3, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> Like ASHTO FRAKKIN COURT all over the shop izn't???? FAF




but but but i was trollied at the time of posting...was just anudder pissed up posting like all u lot do


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 4, 2005)

you two having a conversation is like a fight in a vowel factory


----------



## Zaskar (Jun 5, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you two having a conversation is like a fight in a vowel factory


I think tis the venacular for the yufff of today.

If yrr wnna gt wiff thr prgrm u gotta tipe all funny, or so I am told by a nearby ten year old...

BTW I dnnit wiff a notail an a tail, do it meen i am a buysxusual ?  or mebbee I am jst eesiee !


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 5, 2005)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> BTW I dnnit wiff a notail an a tail, do it meen i am a buysxusual ?  or mebbee I am jst eesiee !



Or you could consider yourself 'v. flexible' LOL.

Hmm someone else seems to have the same brand of retrieved from a skip keyboard like me.


----------



## Zaskar (Jun 5, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Or you could consider yourself 'v. flexible' LOL.
> 
> Hmm someone else seems to have the same brand of retrieved from a skip keyboard like me.


Just one of those loons who has been in and out of the closet more times than the moths I guess.... Untill one day I realised no one else cared so I shouldnt get all flustered.... actually I prefer a nice cup of tea nowadays as a rule... or coffee...


----------



## fat hamster (Jun 5, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> You may think so but I asked permission from the editor first a while back to post this.


And good it is to see it posted at last.     Just checked the website, KJ, and it looks like it's all coming together very nicely.


----------



## Roxy641 (Aug 7, 2005)

*I've booked for BICON 2005*

I'll be there...Not long now 

Roxy641


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Aug 19, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> And good it is to see it posted at last.     Just checked the website, KJ, and it looks like it's all coming together very nicely.



Yep it is coming on rreally well - I'm well knackered at the moment  as I've been getting up at 4:40 am most mornings to do the bookings database and get confirmation letters and emails sent out etc.  

I've been doing the press stuff as well and journos call at the most inappropriate times they really do like when I'm outside barking station surrounded by early evening drunken loons out side the Wetherspoons (Giro day   ).

I'm looking forward to the Karaoke on Sunday and the big fancy dress gig on the Saturday.

I think we've done well this year to get a reasonably wide range of sessions and workshops.  We've got some special workshops but due to confidentiality reasons we held back from sticking those on the website.

If any Urbanites turn up you'll be able to spot me easily I'll be the one dashing round with a 2 way radio and a clipboard   trying to make sure everyone is having a good time.;

Can't wait for BiCon 24 in Glasgow next year I'll be able to put my feet up.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Roxy641 said:
			
		

> I'll be there...Not long now
> 
> Roxy641



The clock is ticking   

Looking forward to seeing you there - got yer booking btw.


----------



## Roxy641 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Keyboard,

for some reason the payment didn't go through, so I'll
pay when I get there.

Traveling up there tonight.

See you there 

Roxy641




			
				KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> The clock is ticking
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there - got yer booking btw.


----------

